# Bluegill Question



## dampeoples (Mar 21, 2007)

Working on a new pattern, and was wondering what your opinion on the stripe spacing was, I'm not done, but have an opportunity to try and fill in every other stripe now, and not have it look too awful, before I go further. I guess my question is - Do I need to fill in every other bar (and risk screwing it up?), or let this one ride, and do the next one with wider bars? I'm gonna try to do a male also. Thanks!

Big
Big 2


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2007)

Those look killer! Let them ride man! =D> 
How much are you going to be selling those cranks for?

I think the spacing is just right!


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, I can go forward with these, gonna put a few more colors on them 

Not sure about selling, I've tossed that idea around a bunch, still don't know


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 21, 2007)

I really, really hate the purple! I'm pretty happy with the rest of it, gonna try that other pattern tomorrow, if all goes well in dampeoples land 

big


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2007)

I like the purple! I think it looks good!


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Jim, lemme rephrase, I like the purple, I just think it needs to be toned WAY down, that paint is strong!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2007)

I like the color scheme. I think they will look really good with the epoxy on them.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 22, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I like the purple! I think it looks good!




Agreed!

Around here, purple is a great color. 

A buddy of mine makes rubber skirted bucktails for Muskie and that is one of the hottest skirt colors. Purple with a chartreuse blade. I even had him make me a bunch of Bass sized ones and they have done very well for me.

And I don't know if it needs to be toned down at all.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks! Gonna paint a set a little differently here in a bit, couldn't wait to get home from work to get started, trying to relax a bit, I tend to get too happy, and rush through it, then it'll look awful


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is one I like a whole lot better.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the way you toned down the blue a tiny bit! 

Very good sir! Cant wait to see them on pcbaits.com


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks  I think i'm gonna take parts of each, and make it into one, I like the darker yellow on the first. Getting ready to put the first set in clear now, that'll be the test. The spinnerbaits have way less purple and turquoise on them, so I already think they look better 

Well, don't know that you'll see the plastic bodies over there, working on some wood baits now


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, All I can say is you are one tallented dude!! Those are definitely the best looking cranks I have seen! I am curious how those spinner baits turned out though. Also, remember that color is almost everything. If we haven't seen the colors much, you know the fish haven't seen them so it might just be the "perfect" color to catch that monster!!!


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 29, 2007)

Here they are, I like the top one the best


----------

